# It is coming.



## Fail-Man (Sep 16, 2012)

I think we are headed for Divorce.
I have re-located for work and have 1 child living with me. Is it the decision of a child over 13 where he/she wants to live and be with? I support 2 households and am fine with it. We continue to grow apart. Just wondering what leg I have to stand on.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends on where you live. You can try Googling child-custody laws in your area.

I allowed my 14yo (turned 15 just 4-months later) to decide where she wanted to live. Figured there was no point in dragging her somewhere she didn't want to live (she is VERY hard-headed and emotional) as she'd just make EVERYONE'S life miserable.


----------

